# Private Health Insurance Premiums



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm in the middle of a budget here in advance of OH's salary negotiations on a new job.

Does anyone know of a good health insurance premium comparison site I could use as a basis for my budgeting? I'm not sure if it is my crappy Spanish or the fact that such things don't exist here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

geez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the middle of a budget here in advance of OH's salary negotiations on a new job.
> 
> ...


Seguros medicos

Will this do??


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

lynn said:


> Seguros medicos
> 
> Will this do??


 Thanks for that Lynn. We're just on the verge of launching into Private Med country
I haven't a clue about all this stuff but it looks like Sanitas were about to take us to the cleaners (a bit) and you may have saved us a few bob so the drinks are on us if we ever meet up :yo:




Doggy


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Im looking round for a policy for my son and the cheapest that ive come across is with Allianz at 40€ a month with no co-pago.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Thanks for that Lynn. We're just on the verge of launching into Private Med country
> I haven't a clue about all this stuff but it looks like Sanitas were about to take us to the cleaners (a bit) and you may have saved us a few bob so the drinks are on us if we ever meet up :yo:
> 
> 
> Doggy


Sanitas is the Spanish branch of BUPA ... I've heard they are about 20% more expensive than Spanish companies.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sanitas is the Spanish branch of BUPA ... I've heard they are about 20% more expensive than Spanish companies.


The thing we liked about Sanitas were the facilities they have that are local to us. Having said that, my research was fairly limited....... my eyes start to glaze over & I start losing the will to live after a while of this malarky. 

I'm not a researcher.......anything for an easy life is more my style



Doggy


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

No probs Doggy! 
However, I would look at the t's and c's carefully, as you won't be comparing like for like. It's a bit of a minefield really... 
As for sanitas, well, yes, it is the Spanish branch of BUPA. It may be more expensive than other providers, but I do know that my father is being treated for cancer through sanitas at the moment, and the service and care he has received has been fantastic...
Other contacts I know recommend Grupoama, so might be worth checking out. 

Good luck with the research
xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> The thing we liked about Sanitas were the facilities they have that are local to us. Having said that, my research was fairly limited....... my eyes start to glaze over & I start losing the will to live after a while of this malarky.
> 
> I'm not a researcher.......anything for an easy life is more my style


If you can afford it, they are probably very good; international reputation and all that. 

I did go through all these companies for quotes six months ago, when we thought we would need PHI, and the Sanitas rep (English) kept phoning me every five minutes to see if I'd made my mind up yet. I'm not keen on being pestered so I crossed them off the list! Perverse, I know ....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> If you can afford it, they are probably very good; international reputation and all that.
> 
> I did go through all these companies for quotes six months ago, when we thought we would need PHI, and the Sanitas rep (English) kept phoning me every five minutes to see if I'd made my mind up yet. I'm not keen on being pestered so I crossed them off the list! Perverse, I know ....


I think the opposite may be true with me. I've asked the poor rep so many dumb questions she'll probably avoid me like the plague now



Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> I think the opposite may be true with me. I've asked the poor rep so many dumb questions she'll probably avoid me like the plague now


You can bet your life Plague is on the Excluded list ...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If its any use, do look at ASSSA, i use them and they are reasonable BUT more importantly they PAY UP when you need help!!!! Great little company - love them to bits!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Fonts of knowledge, you all. Lynn, Leedsutdgem, Alcalaina, Owdoggy... many thanks. Not sure I'm be needing it, but will budget for same in any case.


----------

